# Plastitol SAMPLE IMAGES ATTACHED



## gordo2dope (Feb 14, 2014)

Just wanted to share these pictures with everyone in case they were interested in any of these companies. I had another post below asking about gradients. I finally got around to pressing the transfers. The following attached images are from VERSATRANS, PROWORLD, and SEMO. I use half of every image on a white shirt and on a black shirt. I will be washing these 2 all the time and see how they hold up. 

Please take a look and see if these help you at all. Not having looked at pricing or anything, so far, i like proworld samples the most. 

Thanks - Gilbert


----------



## gordo2dope (Feb 14, 2014)

the other half of the samples


----------

